# <b> im option der select-Liste Geht Nicht



## Nabi (11. August 2006)

Hi, Diese Teil der Select-Liste soll Bold angezeigt, es geht nicht, irgend eine lösung?


```
<select style="background-color:#dddddd" size="2">
<obtion><b>text</b></obtion> // GEHT NICHT
<obtion>Text</obtion>
</select>
```


----------



## msycho (11. August 2006)

Versuche es mal mit einer Klasse.

In den head kommt das:


```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.bold { font-weight: bold; }
-->
</style>
```

Folglich sieht dein Codeschnipsel so aus:


```
<select style="background-color:#dddddd" size="2">
<obtion class="bold">text</obtion> // GEHT NICHT
<obtion>Text</obtion>
</select>
```


----------



## tobee (11. August 2006)

btw.

```
<option>
```
nicht

```
<obtion>
```

Tobee


----------



## Nabi (11. August 2006)

bei mir ist schon richtig "option" geschrieben, trotzdem geht nicht.


----------



## PuReSteeL (11. August 2006)

Hallo Nabi,



			
				Nabi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bei mir ist schon richtig "option" geschrieben, trotzdem geht nicht.



Funktioniert es auch nicht mit CSS nicht, sprich mit Klassen, wie im Beispiel von msycho?

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Maik (11. August 2006)

Die Schriftformatierung innerhalb der Auswahlliste lässt sich nur auf das übergeordnete select-Element anwenden:


```
<select style="background-color:#dddddd; font-weight:bold;" size="2">
        <option>text</option>
        <option>text</option>
</select>
```


----------



## msycho (11. August 2006)

Er möchte aber immer nur den ersten Eintrag fett angezeigt bekommen.


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2006)

michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Schriftformatierung innerhalb der Auswahlliste lässt sich nur auf das übergeordnete select-Element anwenden:


Im IE ist das richtig, der macht das nicht (jedenfalls nicht den Schriftschnitt, die Farbe allerdings schon). Firefox et. al. wendet die Direktformatierung des Option-Elementes aber richtig an.


```
<select size="2">
        <option style="background-color:#dddddd; font-weight:bold;" >text</option>
        <option>text</option>
</select>
```

Gruß


----------



## Maik (11. August 2006)

Tatsächlich..., da habe ich wohl vorhin nicht ausgiebig genug in den unterschiedlichen Browsern getestet.

Danke für den Hinweis, deepthroat


----------



## PuReSteeL (11. August 2006)

Das mit dem Firefox habe ich beim testen vorhin auch festgestellt, aber da es im IE nicht funktioniert ist es auch wieder nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Gumbo (11. August 2006)

Passend zum Thema: „Styling even more form controls“ von Roger Johansson.


----------



## deepthroat (11. August 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Passend zum Thema: „Styling even more form controls“ von Roger Johansson.


Das haste gestern doch schon gepostet! 

Da wird aber leider nur das komplette select Element gestylt. Auf die Möglichkeiten die einzelnen Einträge zu verändern wird nicht eingegangen.

Gruß


----------

